# West End Little Lagoon?



## DirtyPirate (Apr 5, 2017)

When I use to fish little lagoon 8-10 years ago( I'm back on the fishing scene again) there seemed to be a decent bite early in the morning. I'd walk down pine beach trail and chunk top waters wade fishing. Anybody fished this area lately? Thinking about trying it out this weekend and haven't seen any reports. Any help there or wade fishing in gulf shores/ orange beach area would be appreciated.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Last time I fished there was October of last year. The only thing I could get a bite on was topwater. There was tons of bait, and I pulled a few 21in trout out that morning. Do be aware of possible alligators in the lagoon, the west end can be a great place to spot one. You may want to be mindful of this if wade fishing.


----------



## DirtyPirate (Apr 5, 2017)

Thx buddy... yea, I wanted to get down there before sunrise but was not sure how fast my legs could run if I encountered a gator in the dark...?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I kayak down there and seen them but never had one aggressive.


----------

